# david's mighty men



## bigheavyq (Nov 21, 2007)

I am reading 2 samuel and was wondering why joab was not named one of david's mighty men here or in 1 chron.?

any thoughts?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 21, 2007)

after what Joab did to Abner, then tried to get Adonijah the throne, I think its self evident.


----------

